# Natural Balance problems



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Started Ollie on NB several weeks ago, made a gradual switch, etc. he was doing great. Bought a new bag over the weekend and noticed that even though it was the same bag (potato & duck) the kibbles look ENTIRELY different--completely different color, slightly different consistancy, I mean really noticable. So I feed it to him anyway and he ate it and, sure enough, he had loose stools afterwards--which always happens when I give him anything new--his tummy is sensitive. What the heck??? Is this going to happen with every bag?? I read somewhere, I think on their website, that slight irregularities may occur between batches or something like that. This is just ridiculous. I thought maybe I picked up the wrong food but my husband even said it was the same bag...I'll probably call them today and complain. Not sure what I should do from here on out because I'm not going to deal with this every time I buy a new bag!


----------



## Skippy4Us (Feb 20, 2006)

Sounds similar to the problem I have with the food. I have yet to find one that Skippy likes or that I like. he seemed to like Iams but I really didn't care for the ingredients. Is potato and duck the allergy kind?


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

It really bothers me how different it is from bag to bag-- the last bag I bought the kibble was nearly double the usual size- and Molly couldn't eat it. I returned it to the store and got a new bag, and it was fine. I did send an email to complain, I stated I realize they use all natural human grade ingredients, but suggested they needed to be a bit more consistent or make a small breed version of the same food. Their email was really nice, but basically it said the food will always be different. 

I had Wilson on the Duck and Potato first, but it was too rich for his tummy, he had loose bowels and would vomit. I switched him to the Fish and Sweet Potato- which he not only likes better, it doesn't upset his stomach. He still gets the duck and potato treats- but just one a day.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Sounds similar to the problem I have with the food. I have yet to find one that Skippy likes or that I like. he seemed to like Iams but I really didn't care for the ingredients. Is potato and duck the allergy kind?[/B]


 Yeah, it's an allergy formula. They have 3 flavors--sweet potato & fish, potato & duck, & venison & rice. I wasn't giving it to him for allergy reasons, but because the food he was formerly on (chicken soup) I was not comfortable with the consistency of his stools--too mushy. So I wanted to try a single protein, single carb food like Natural Balance. He did great on the first bag! Normal poops, etc. Ollie seems to have a problem with any foods, no matter how good the quality, that have multiple ingredients--and especially chicken too. So I wanted to keep things as simple as possible. 

I'll let you all know what they say when I call. I feel I should at least get a voucher for a free 5 lb bag to try again. If that doesn't happen then I don't know what I'll do!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

If you bought the food at Petco, they will absolutely take it back, exchange it for another bag or return your money. If you bought from a small retailer, then I would contact NB. They do offer a 100% satisfaction guarantee on the bag, so be sure to mention that to the retailer, or NB's customer service. Personally, I've been using this food for about a year and have never had any consistency issues.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I had the same problem with it before. I called them or emailed them I don't remember now but they said because the food is completely natural and no colors added it might look different sometimes. nothing to worry about. they just don't control the colors with chemicals and they said they have no intention of changing the formula since it works great for so many dogs







one bag was sooooo dark but he didn't have any problems.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> I had the same problem with it before. I called them or emailed them I don't remember now but they said because the food is completely natural and no colors added it might look different sometimes. nothing to worry about. they just don't control the colors with chemicals and they said they have no intention of changing the formula since it works great for so many dogs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, now I know I am not crazy. I recently got a new bag and thought the kibble size was larger than I remember. I switch back and forth between Candidae and NB so I thought maybe it was just my imagination. Mine don't seem to like the sweet potato and fish as much as they have in the past.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=349566
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



Hahaha. I thought it was me too. I have noticed from time to time a difference in shade of the kibble but not size. It never seems to bother the girls.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

Jeff likes the Natural Balanc. I give him what I call the "regular"...in the blue bag. I've tried the other flavors just to give him some variety (he gets bored). 

The only thing is that he had a major gas problem with bloating in his stomach one day when he ate too much. Not knowing the other fed him, he got two scoops one afternoon and ate both of them. Because of all the natural ingredients, he ended up with some bloating. He spent the evening laying around and passing gas. He was fine after about an hour, but not before I took him to the emergency vet.

I make sure he doesn't get more than the 1/2 cup twice per day now.

Other than the gas problem, Jeffery does very well on the Natural Balance.


----------

